# Why am I still single



## birdman (Nov 19, 2009)

I know that I am lacking in the looks department but I keep hearing women say they want a man that is honest, faithful and hard working. I AM. I don't want much, just someone to have fun with that I can trust. Looks are not an issue. I have a good job. I drive a semi over the road but I get home every couple of weeks. I plan on going local when the economy opens up. I would even love it if I had someone that would travel with me. I go all over America. My truck has internet, fridge, microwave and sattalite dish. I am very clean, I take a shower everyday and keep my truck spotless. I don't cuss like alot of drivers and I keep the off color jokes to a minimum. So at 36 who can help me. I am open to suggestions. By the way, I call Indiana home. I do have tattoos. Some people think I look mean but I am just a big teddybear when it comes to women. I do get mean with bullies and rude people. This pic was taken with the web cam on my laptop in the back of my truck so it is not good. 

View attachment 195646.jpg


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 19, 2009)

birdman said:


> I know that I am lacking in the looks department but I keep hearing women say they want a man that is honest, faithful and hard working. I AM. I don't want much, just someone to have fun with that I can trust. Looks are not an issue. I have a good job. I drive a semi over the road but I get home every couple of weeks. I plan on going local when the economy opens up. I would even love it if I had someone that would travel with me. I go all over America. My truck has internet, fridge, microwave and sattalite dish. I am very clean, I take a shower everyday and keep my truck spotless. I don't cuss like alot of drivers and I keep the off color jokes to a minimum. So at 36 who can help me. I am open to suggestions. By the way, I call Indiana home. I do have tattoos. Some people think I look mean but I am just a big teddybear when it comes to women. I do get mean with bullies and rude people. This pic was taken with the web cam on my laptop in the back of my truck so it is not good.


_*

You look like my boyfriend(although he is hispanic)---he is bald, big and strong, but has a sensitive heart. But he would fyck up someone if they get out of line--he has no tolerance for bullshyt. He beat up a guy for talking shyt to him. 

I don't know why you are single, perhaps some women feel that they can't have a man that travels alot. 

But hang in there, you will find that sweet someone when you least expect it.
*_


----------



## jtgw (Nov 19, 2009)

Dude, I am going to hazard an opinion: the reason you're still single is that you don't truly believe you are a catch. Everything you told us indicates you are a catch. So, either there's something you're not telling us, or you just need to change you're attitude. If you THINK you are a catch, then you will ACT like you are a catch, and hey, the girls will try to CATCH you!

Take home message: you have to market yourself.


----------



## birdman (Nov 20, 2009)

No, I have told just about everyting. It is just frustrating and I do get lonely out here. It seems like when I send my pick or tell them I drive a truck that is when they loose interest. I watched a show on tv last night about women who love murderes. It was a documentary about women whe marry men on death row. I know I have to have more to offer than them. I have never killed anybody. I just hate mean people.


----------



## orin (Nov 20, 2009)

jtgw said:


> Dude, I am going to hazard an opinion: the reason you're still single is that you don't truly believe you are a catch. Everything you told us indicates you are a catch. So, either there's something you're not telling us, or you just need to change you're attitude. If you THINK you are a catch, then you will ACT like you are a catch, and hey, the girls will try to CATCH you!
> 
> Take home message: you have to market yourself.



YES .. confidence goes a LONG WAY !!!! 

and so does buffing up


----------



## Teleute (Nov 20, 2009)

I dunno about buffing up, orin - there are plenty of women who will drool over you, for sure, but I personally tend to prefer chubby guys, and there's a whole board of women here who agree with me  birdman, I'd recommend you start posting on the BHM/FFA board - you'll certainly get a lot of women appreciating your pictures!  For relationship purposes... do you follow a regular enough route that you can get involved in any groups or clubs for your interests? It'll be easier to make connections with women who share your interests, and group activities are a great icebreaker. It's frequently kind of obvious when someone is just trying to "land a mate", no matter what their gender, and that's not really appealing; you'll have better luck, and probably feel better, if you start getting involved in some activities that you enjoy and get to know a bunch of people - men and women both. "Confidence is sexy" is a tricky thing to tell people, because it's hard to just make yourself confident, and then you feel even less confident because you know you're not confident and you think that's the key to winning people over... it's kind of a nasty cycle! That's why I think it's more effective to pursue your own interests, and let things develop. If you're into bowling, and you get three strikes in a row and get really excited about it, your enthusiasm and happiness will definitely catch someone's eye.  Be yourself when looking for a mate - that way you don't have to hide yourself for the rest of your life


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 20, 2009)

where are you looking for dates? how do you start the conversation?


----------



## Melian (Nov 20, 2009)

birdman said:


> I drive a semi over the road but I get home every couple of weeks.



I think this is a large part of the problem. If women meet you, even if they like you at first, as soon as they find out that you're only around half the time, that's probably enough to make them look elsewhere. Not saying it's a nice thing to do, but I bet it happens.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Nov 20, 2009)

I really agree with Teleute.

Also, I'm not going to advocate that you should have hugely high standards, but I think it's nice to feel like a guy is into me because of certain qualities I have that resonate with him (emotionally, intellectually, physically, humorously, etc), and not just because he's willing to take any girl that comes along who is also willing to take him. 

I can't imagine that anyone wants to feel like someone is willing to "settle" for them just because they're lonely or feeling kind of desperate, and aren't really looking for something specific. I'm all for being open to different kinds of people, but I guess in the end I want to at least feel like I'm chosen for who I am, not because I just happened to be in a certain place at a certain time and to say yes.

Translation: Get to know a woman that intrigues you, learn to notice and appreciate the various wonderful things that you like that make up who she is, and communicate those specific appreciations to her.

Not that it will solve everything, but it's a vibe that I thought needed to be added to how you described what you're looking for, etc.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 20, 2009)

orin said:


> and so does buffing up



how exactly is this advice any different from telling a girl to lose weight so she can get a boyfriend?


----------



## orin (Nov 20, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> how exactly is this advice any different from telling a girl to lose weight so she can get a boyfriend?



You know what is strange ... from my experience *sigh*

when i was chubbier i got LESS love from BBW women ... maybe because i am 5'6" also and chubby at the time 

when i buffed up ... total 180 ... but maybe it was the confidence .. not the body


----------



## Tooz (Nov 20, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> how exactly is this advice any different from telling a girl to lose weight so she can get a boyfriend?



Agreed. It's basically the same thing. Also, buff dudes don't really do it for me.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Nov 20, 2009)

Sometimes life is cruel. I know great men and women of all sizes, colours, shapes, ages and backgrounds who are great people yet single. Life is like that. In fact I was like that until I was 27. I was all that and a bag of chips, had loads of friends, confidence, supported myself, had a bangin social life...and nada. And I'm cute too!! But I stayed happily single until the one came into my life. I think my happiness with singlehood is partially what attracted my mate. 

Just be you. Be confident. Be who you are and sooner or later you could meet someone. Not everyone great is able to be coupled up. It sucks, but it is true.


----------



## Flutterby68 (Nov 20, 2009)

I can say if I were single, you're the kind of guy I'd go for. Big, trucker, tattoos... yum.


----------



## Teleute (Nov 20, 2009)

orin said:


> You know what is strange ... from my experience *sigh*
> 
> when i was chubbier i got LESS love from BBW women ... maybe because i am 5'6" also and chubby at the time
> 
> when i buffed up ... total 180 ... but maybe it was the confidence .. not the body



I think you're right, it's probably that you felt better about yourself.  I don't think it's BAD to be buff, by any means, but it's not my preference.... same way it's not BAD for women to be naturally thin, but it's not your preference. Dig?


----------



## orin (Nov 20, 2009)

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> Sometimes life is cruel. I know great men and women of all sizes, colours, shapes, ages and backgrounds who are great people yet single. Life is like that. In fact I was like that until I was 27. I was all that and a bag of chips, had loads of friends, confidence, supported myself, had a bangin social life...and nada. And I'm cute too!! But I stayed happily single until the one came into my life. I think my happiness with singlehood is partially what attracted my mate.
> 
> Just be you. Be confident. Be who you are and sooner or later you could meet someone. Not everyone great is able to be coupled up. It sucks, but it is true.




Yes ... the last woman i fell for ... i was attracted to the fact that she did not come off desperate to be in a relationship. contentment is a big turn on


----------



## bigbri (Nov 20, 2009)

IMO there are many women who will feel that since you travel so much you are like the old traveling salesman stories, you have a different girlfriend in each city you go to and they are just going to be one of many. The idea of joining a group could be helpful, that would develop a regularity to seeing you in one place. When asked, say you are self-employed until you have seen the same person several times and then discuss being a trucker AND how when you are "on the road" there is never any time/place to meet "civilians" outside the business. That could be reassuring to allow a relationship to blossom. Good luck!


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 20, 2009)

If the shit you say is true about you, just ask a hottie out.

Next.


----------



## BeaBea (Nov 20, 2009)

This might just be a personal preference, but I like a smile in a picture. You look thoughtful but quite serious in the pic you posted here which is great if that is you, but better lighting and a bit of a smile would do more to attract my interest.

As I said, just my personal preference. Good luck in your search though 
Tracey x


----------



## cheekyjez (Nov 20, 2009)

* Really, really start casual. If you treat each person you meet as someone who could be a long-term relationship, you'll be measuring them up against your goals - and they'll notice. The first date, just make sure that you and she both have a good time.

* If you're not in a town for very long, meeting someone online beforehand can give you a chance to find someone who you're more likely to get on with.

* Be upfront about your work and that you don't stay in one place. It is a reason for someone not to want to settle down with you. It is not a reason to avoid a first date.


----------



## Tau (Nov 20, 2009)

You've already received some really great advice so I'm just wishing you luck! Hope you find what you're looking for soon


----------



## mossystate (Nov 20, 2009)

cheekyjez said:


> * Really, really start casual.....



Really...really....really....casual. Don't clog your brain with tricks and tips. Basic stuff. You listen. You smile. You talk about yourself before you ask her a million questions....but don't only talk about yourself. You enjoy the company. You don't think about what might be. You have to be able to do that, before anything with any human can happen.

Also agree with the being upfront with the job thing. If you say self-emplyoyed...eh...that has always seemed creepy to me...like they don't want to admit something. You are a truckdriver. You are not an axe murderer. Right?  Oh, and don't talk about stats you see about how many muderers in prison get laaaadies. And no talking about wanting to find a woman to travel with you, in case you are writing personal ads. That would scream...scary.

Good luck...10-4 good buddy. :bow:


----------



## jewels_mystery (Nov 20, 2009)

Nothing is more sexier to a woman than confidence. Your adorable with the tats and your a teddy bear.


----------



## birdman (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I am really not as serious as I look in the pic. I am usually playing around. I learned alot on here. This is how a board is supposed to be. You ask a question and get an answer not someone making fun of you. It is kinda funny. On here and with women I am lost but in anything else confidence is not a problem.:doh:


----------



## Weeze (Nov 20, 2009)

What is a cleverly disguised personal ad doing on the main board?

que?


----------



## Mathias (Nov 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEaP-HrnP04


----------



## cheekyjez (Nov 21, 2009)

krismiss said:


> What is a cleverly disguised personal ad doing on the main board?
> 
> que?



It's being TOTALLY AWESOME is what.


----------



## Mystic Rain (Nov 21, 2009)

birdman said:


> I drive a semi over the road but I get home every couple of weeks.





Melian said:


> I think this is a large part of the problem. If women meet you, even if they like you at first, as soon as they find out that you're only around half the time, that's probably enough to make them look elsewhere. Not saying it's a nice thing to do, but I bet it happens.



Agreed. That is one of the main factors when I'm looking for a potential partner. I stay away from those in the military as well for that reason. I need someone here with me, working a 9-5 job and will come home every day. I don't want to spend my entire relationship or marriage worrying what the hell is happening to him.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 21, 2009)

birdman said:


> ... I keep hearing women say they want a man that is honest, faithful *and hard working*. ...



You actually believed this BS? Get a clue and look around you. The guys who show up at work on time, agree to work overtime, take out of town assignments .... they never get the girls. The guys who talk a big game but never actually come through do.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 21, 2009)

bigmac said:


> You actually believed this BS? Get a clue and look around you. The guys who show up at work on time, agree to work overtime, take out of town assignments .... they never get the girls. The guys who talk a big game but never actually come through do.




True, they get the women.

And, overtime and out of town ( when it is not about getting by, and is over the top ) can sometimes be more about ego and an addictive personality, and shows a person who can't slow down and live life...you know, BE with someone. 

Talk about BS.


----------



## Jazz Man (Nov 21, 2009)

bigmac said:


> You actually believed this BS? Get a clue and look around you. The guys who show up at work on time, agree to work overtime, take out of town assignments .... they never get the girls. The guys who talk a big game but never actually come through do.



I think this is partly due to the fact that honest, hard-working guys tend to be more discriminating. Also, they jive better with the honest, hard-working girls and those are harder to find (no offense ladies, I'm sure the good men are hard to find, too). Meanwhile, the slacker guys can find plenty of slacker girls to...well...slack off with.


----------



## birdman (Nov 21, 2009)

I would love to have someone that would go with me. I have actually posted on Layover.com. It is a truck drivers website. I think that the advice on here is right and that I should be looking for someone that is in the same business that can go with me or even team with me. I think another driver would unterstand what it is about more than anyone else. Thanks for the advice, it has been helpful.


----------



## Keb (Nov 22, 2009)

I think the honest, hardworking people get the short shrift in part because they're honest and hardworking. They're honest that they're not perfect, which seems like a lack of confidence to some, and they spend more time working and wind up more tired because of it--so less time for flirting. 

It does kinda suck to feel like you're trying your hardest and doing the right things and getting nowhere, while people who don't hold to the same principles seem to have everything they want.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 22, 2009)

bigmac said:


> You actually believed this BS? Get a clue and look around you. The guys who show up at work on time, agree to work overtime, take out of town assignments .... they never get the girls. The guys who talk a big game but never actually come through do.



And the underlying assumption is that women are shallow and superficial ... and stupid, to boot.

Lovely. 

For the record, guys who REALLY BELIEVE THIS are usually the ones who have a very, very difficult time finding dates/mates. Do you suppose that there is something to that correlation?


----------



## Melian (Nov 22, 2009)

birdman said:


> I would love to have someone that would go with me. *I have actually posted on Layover.com. It is a truck drivers website*. I think that the advice on here is right and that I should be looking for someone that is in the same business that can go with me or even team with me. I think another driver would unterstand what it is about more than anyone else. Thanks for the advice, it has been helpful.



Great idea. If your lifestyles are already in sync and you've got that common ground, it should make the search easier.

Good luck


----------



## bigmac (Nov 22, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> And the underlying assumption is that women are shallow and superficial ... and stupid, to boot.
> 
> Lovely.



Sad but true for an unfortunate percentage of females (and I'm sure guys too).


----------



## Les Toil (Nov 22, 2009)

bigmac said:


> You actually believed this BS? Get a clue and look around you. The guys who show up at work on time, agree to work overtime, take out of town assignments .... they never get the girls. The guys who talk a big game but never actually come through do.




Yeah, I guess that's why every successful doctor, lawyer, business man, politician, etc. are shunned by women world-wide, and all the hot super-model chicks flock to the silver-tongued shlubs that can't hold a job. 

I will admit if your rap is weak, having a job or not having a job will make little difference. Although there are many women of certain ethnicities that will not tolerate a man that is not 100% responsible in the job department. To them, a responsibility is a phenomenal aphrodisiac to them.


----------



## MamaLisa (Nov 22, 2009)

Errrrr If you know of anyone like you down under or remotely within a 10 hour flight from melbourne australia.. tell them to look me up lol 






birdman said:


> I know that I am lacking in the looks department but I keep hearing women say they want a man that is honest, faithful and hard working. I AM. I don't want much, just someone to have fun with that I can trust. Looks are not an issue. I have a good job. I drive a semi over the road but I get home every couple of weeks. I plan on going local when the economy opens up. I would even love it if I had someone that would travel with me. I go all over America. My truck has internet, fridge, microwave and sattalite dish. I am very clean, I take a shower everyday and keep my truck spotless. I don't cuss like alot of drivers and I keep the off color jokes to a minimum. So at 36 who can help me. I am open to suggestions. By the way, I call Indiana home. I do have tattoos. Some people think I look mean but I am just a big teddybear when it comes to women. I do get mean with bullies and rude people. This pic was taken with the web cam on my laptop in the back of my truck so it is not good.


----------



## Les Toil (Nov 22, 2009)

And Orin, I have absolutely no qualms with Orin's suggestion about working out. Be it to attain muscles or to attain the ability to dance the Macarena all night. If your body feels fantastic, YOU will feel fantastic. If Orin told you to lose weight, then I would have an issue with his suggestion, but he didn't.

And dude, why do you think you lack in the looks department? I see nice eyes, a nice perfect nose, nice mouth. Clue me in on where the ugly parts are hiding.The key is definitely confidence--which is something I often lack myself. We both need to take lessons in confidence from Nicholas Cage, Vin Diesel, Adrian Brody and Steve Buscemi. They're far from conventionally handsome but they'd have women flocking to them if they cleaned port-o-potties for a living.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 23, 2009)

Les Toil said:


> Yeah, I guess that's why every successful doctor, lawyer, business man, politician, etc. are shunned by women world-wide, and all the hot super-model chicks flock to the silver-tongued shlubs that can't hold a job.
> 
> I will admit if your rap is weak, having a job or not having a job will make little difference. Although there are many women of certain ethnicities that will not tolerate a man that is not 100% responsible in the job department. To them, a responsibility is a phenomenal aphrodisiac to them.



It would be nice if I could agree with you. However, in my little corner of the world 4 out of the 9 male lawyers in my office are single while our meth dealing gang banging clients have multiple baby mommas.

This observation applies to all races. The little tatted up white boys have multiple girls supporting their dumb asses too. And two of the four single lawyers I work with are ethnic.


----------



## BeaBea (Nov 23, 2009)

bigmac said:


> And two of the four single lawyers I work with are ethnic.



I'm not touching the rest of your posts with a bargepole - but can I just point out that we are ALL ethnic of one flavour or another. :doh: 

Tracey


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 23, 2009)

bigmac said:


> It would be nice if I could agree with you. However, in my little corner of the world 4 out of the 9 male lawyers in my office are single while our meth dealing gang banging clients have multiple baby mommas.
> 
> This observation applies to all races. The little tatted up white boys have multiple girls supporting their dumb asses too. And two of the four single lawyers I work with are ethnic.



This has less to do with the men than it does the women, since the women who usually find themselves being one of multiple baby mommas tend to have a pretty low senses of self worth. If they were pursuing the same type of woman I'm sure it would be a very different story...


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 23, 2009)

birdman said:


> I would love to have someone that would go with me. I have actually posted on Layover.com. It is a truck drivers website. I think that the advice on here is right and that I should be looking for someone that is in the same business that can go with me or even team with me. I think another driver would unterstand what it is about more than anyone else. Thanks for the advice, it has been helpful.



If I were a truck driver I don't know that I would want a mate that traveled with me when I went on the road. We are talking about 24 hour couple time in that situation. If you get in an argument there really is no way to distance yourself if you need to cool off... 

FWIW my dad is a truck driver, has been my whole life, and my parents have been married for almost 35 years. I don't know why you are single, you appear to be a good looking guy. Can't judge your character because I don't know you and you haven't posted enough on here for anyone to really have a fair opinion of your personality. Maybe you just aren't putting yourself "out there" enough. What do you do to meet women? They aren't gonna come to you just because you are ready or wanting a relationship. What are you doing to draw someone in?


----------



## kayrae (Nov 23, 2009)

I was about to say the same thing. I bet if your lawyer friends wanted to date one of those meth-dealin' baby mamas... 



fatgirlflyin said:


> This has less to do with the men than it does the women, since the women who usually find themselves being one of multiple baby mommas tend to have a pretty low senses of self worth. If they were pursuing the same type of woman I'm sure it would be a very different story...


----------



## birdman (Nov 23, 2009)

To the women from Melbourne. It is ironic that you wrote on here because I just talked to a friend of mine that is in Australia driving road trains. We were in the navy together and He went shortly after we got out and loves it. He is trying to get me to come do it too. Give me a hollar I would love to talk more about it.


----------



## mergirl (Nov 23, 2009)

I dated a truck driver once .. but i spent so much time rolled up in carpet that i developed caustrophobia 
mewee tee hee.


----------



## Paquito (Nov 23, 2009)

bigmac said:


> It would be nice if I could agree with you. However, in my little corner of the world 4 out of the 9 male lawyers in my office are single while our meth dealing gang banging clients have multiple baby mommas.
> 
> This observation applies to all races. The little tatted up white boys have multiple girls supporting their dumb asses too. And two of the four single lawyers I work with are ethnic.



Just out of curiousity, what does their race have to do with anything? What made that neccessary in your arguement?


And birdman, looks like you've got some awesome advice from the posters here (and a sweeeetttt arm tattoo btw).


----------



## kayrae (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey birdman, if you're interested in meeting people from Melbourne, check out this forum: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=18

Lots of threads there.


----------



## Weeze (Nov 23, 2009)

omg hyde park's already back. keep it in one place. plz.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Nov 23, 2009)

I have family who were drivers. I really do not see the big deal. I would say the guys had to be more attentive to their mates considering they were home every couple of weeks.


----------



## mergirl (Nov 23, 2009)

All trucker murderer jokes aside pal.. i think you seem like a catch. I guess cept for being away a lot. Though, once you get to know someone they might travel with you. I think that sounds cozy!


----------



## MamaLisa (Nov 23, 2009)

someone say melbourne? :bow:

my ears just pricked up lol


----------



## Shosh (Nov 23, 2009)

MamaLisa said:


> someone say melbourne? :bow:
> 
> my ears just pricked up lol



You are hilarious! Haha!

I used to live in Melbourne, but I am 90 mins north of Melbourne now.


----------



## katherine22 (Nov 24, 2009)

bigmac said:


> It would be nice if I could agree with you. However, in my little corner of the world 4 out of the 9 male lawyers in my office are single while our meth dealing gang banging clients have multiple baby mommas.
> 
> This observation applies to all races. The little tatted up white boys have multiple girls supporting their dumb asses too. And two of the four single lawyers I work with are ethnic.



Do you think that you are smug in your remarks. Lucky for you that you had the brains to study law and attract a smart woman too. Not everyone starts in the same place in life. I would think your success might make you more compassionate for those drug lords and their low esteem women whom you make your money off of.


----------



## petunia805 (Nov 24, 2009)

bigmac said:


> The guys who show up at work on time, agree to work overtime, take out of town assignments .... they never get the girls. The guys who talk a big game but never actually come through do.


 
Oh honey, what the hell are you ranting about? YOU got the girl didn't you? I mean sure, you leave a little to be desired in the tact and diplomacy department, but over all you're honest, hard working, kind etc.



mergirl said:


> Photoshop.


 Nope. That's my man and I LOVE him to pieces. :smitten:


----------



## mergirl (Nov 24, 2009)

petunia805 said:


> Nope. That's my man and I LOVE him to pieces. :smitten:



Photoshopped women can speak??? 
Frankly i am AMAZED at technology today!!


----------



## vardon_grip (Nov 24, 2009)

Jealousy sure is a bitch!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 24, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Photoshopped women can speak???
> Frankly i am AMAZED at technology today!!



 SERIOUSLY WHAT THE FUCK ?! 
Just for the record, Petunia is real as I met her and BigMac at the Dims Bash in June.

Regardless, where the hell did all that venom for HER come from?!?! Blasting Bigmac because of his post is one thing. But you're blasting his woman for sticking up for him? Hell, she even pointed out some of his imperfections while doing so. 

Mer, I know the first photoshop crack was a joke. You know I love you, but wow, that second one was unnecessarily mean. We know you can fight your own battles quite well, but would you expect any less of a calling out from GD in comparable circumstances? 

Katherine you were just out and out wrong. Isa's correct, your remark to her was totally uncalled for. 

After reading that exchange, I can see why any one brand new to Dims might be a little afraid to post.


----------



## mergirl (Nov 25, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> SERIOUSLY WHAT THE FUCK ?!
> Just for the record, Petunia is real as I met her and BigMac at the Dims Bash in June.
> 
> Regardless, where the hell did all that venom for HER come from?!?! Blasting Bigmac because of his post is one thing. But you're blasting his woman for sticking up for him? Hell, she even pointed out some of his imperfections while doing so.
> ...


Well it was a joke. Ruby asked how he managed to get a hot woman on his arm and i said 'photoshop'. I don't think that was a slur against her. When she answered back, i thought she was joking back because she did goggling loveheart eyes and answered in a (what i thought a joking way!)- So i carried on the joke about "Photoshopped women being able to speak and that technology was amazing". How could this be taken in any other way than a joke? I seriously am trying to work that out. 
I wasn't being mean.. i thought she was joking with me so i joked back. I belive that she is real. I don't understand the reference to GD? What.. would i be anoyed if someone said she was photoshopped? No..i would just laugh! 
If Petunia thought i was being mean to her she can tell me and i will explain and apologize.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 25, 2009)

Fair enough Mer.

Oh,:doh: for whatever reason the inference didn't carry over with me when I read it. I honestly thought it was a little mean as though you were refusing to acknowledge she existed at all. Now, I get where it flowed...

The GD comparison was only to say if someone was being perceived as picking on you wouldn't she come to your defense the way Petunia had for Bigmac, that was all. That was really directed at Katherine's comment to Petunia not yours. It was mixed and I apologize for the valid confusion in that.


----------



## petunia805 (Nov 25, 2009)

Mer, I actually thought the photoshop comment was funny. My overly-cute googly-eyed profession of love for that big galoot was me just being silly (even though it's TOTALLY TRUE :smitten:, TOTALLY.) and of course Mathias, I only married him because he's a lawyer, and as such, he has no other redeaming qualities. Duh.  

What I don't get, is the downright mean spirited attitude with which some people around here post. I didn't think my comment was self serving, but I did think Katherine's comment was bitchy and unprovoked. 

The thing is, I agree my beloved can be a little hard to take "on paper." But he's not a misogynist ass. If someone disagrees with his opinions - GOOD! That makes for a good debate or at least an interesting discussion. Hell, I don't agree with half the shit he says. and I am not the least bit shy about letting him know it. But that doesn't give me the right to call him names and make personal attacks against him. And if I CAN'T DO IT, I'll be damned if some other woman is going to do it on my watch. Happy faces or no happy faces.


----------



## mergirl (Nov 25, 2009)

petunia805 said:


> Mer, I actually thought the photoshop comment was funny. My overly-cute googly-eyed profession of love for that big galoot was me just being silly (even though it's TOTALLY TRUE :smitten:, TOTALLY.) and of course Mathias, I only married him because he's a lawyer, and as such, he has no other redeaming qualities. Duh.
> 
> What I don't get, is the downright mean spirited attitude with which some people around here post. I didn't think my comment was self serving, but I did think Katherine's comment was bitchy and unprovoked.
> 
> The thing is, I agree my beloved can be a little hard to take "on paper." But he's not a misogynist ass. If someone disagrees with his opinions - GOOD! That makes for a good debate or at least an interesting discussion. Hell, I don't agree with half the shit he says. and I am not the least bit shy about letting him know it. But that doesn't give me the right to call him names and make personal attacks against him. And if I CAN'T DO IT, I'll be damned if some other woman is going to do it on my watch. Happy faces or no happy faces.


See, i thought that. I didn't actually read much of the rest of the posts but was just joking cause someone asked how come he had a hot woman on his arm. lmao. I would never be mean intentionally unless someone deserved it.. then yes..i totally would be a meanbot! I really did think you were joking back with me. You can tell you love your husband and i'm betting a lot of people here come over a lot differently than they do in real life. 
haha... Its good that you are sticking up for him even if you sometimes disagree. Its nice to have our partners sticking up for us when we feel the rest of the world is against us! 
I think some of the posts here are a bit on the agressive side.. which i think has something to do with the anonymity of the internet (reading about this in a psyc book at the moment..tis interesting).. 
Anyway Mrs Photoshop.. glad you get my sense of humour!!


----------



## iamaJenny (Nov 25, 2009)

birdman said:


> I know that I am lacking in the looks department but I keep hearing women say they want a man that is honest, faithful and hard working. I AM. I don't want much, just someone to have fun with that I can trust. Looks are not an issue. I have a good job. I drive a semi over the road but I get home every couple of weeks. I plan on going local when the economy opens up. I would even love it if I had someone that would travel with me. I go all over America. My truck has internet, fridge, microwave and sattalite dish. I am very clean, I take a shower everyday and keep my truck spotless. I don't cuss like alot of drivers and I keep the off color jokes to a minimum. So at 36 who can help me. I am open to suggestions. By the way, I call Indiana home. I do have tattoos. Some people think I look mean but I am just a big teddybear when it comes to women. I do get mean with bullies and rude people. This pic was taken with the web cam on my laptop in the back of my truck so it is not good.





Why are you still single? You are a total catch and the traveling all over America sounds super fun! I'm sure you'll finds someone eventually, just keep your head up. When you stop looking, is usually when that special person strolls into your life :happy:


----------



## Les Toil (Nov 25, 2009)

free2beme04 said:


> Just out of curiousity, what does their race have to do with anything? What made that neccessary in your arguement?



In defense of BigMac, he was responding to my comment in which I pointed out that women of certain ethnicities simply will not tolerate a man that doesn't have a decent job. His response was quite valid to mine IMHO.


----------



## katherine22 (Nov 26, 2009)

What I don't get, is the downright mean spirited attitude with which some people around here post. I didn't think my comment was self serving, but I did think Katherine's comment was bitchy and unprovoked. 

My "bitchy" comment was in response to your husband denigrating the very mouths that feed him. Of course you think he is a helluva guy - you married him , and after all you are so "clever and insightful."


----------



## Risible (Nov 26, 2009)

I've deleted a couple of personal attacks and responses to those posts.

Please stick to the original topic, people.

/mod


----------



## mergirl (Nov 26, 2009)

Risible said:


> I've deleted a couple of personal attacks and responses to those posts.
> 
> Please stick to the original topic, people.
> 
> /mod


A but now it just looks like vardon is talking to me now the other post is gone!!!  Oh well!!


----------



## Risible (Nov 27, 2009)

mergirl said:


> A but now it just looks like vardon is talking to me now the other post is gone!!!  Oh well!!



Sorry, Mergirl - how about this.

Attention. Vardon Grip's post upthread was most likely directed at a post that has been deleted or edited responding to a personal attack that has been deleted. Since we cannot know whose post VG was referring to, please do not assume it was Mergirl's post, particularly in that Mergirl made no personal attacks herself.

/mod


----------



## petunia805 (Nov 27, 2009)

katherine22 said:


> My "bitchy" comment was in response to your husband denigrating the very mouths that feed him. Of course you think he is a helluva guy - you married him , and after all you are so "clever and insightful."



He's a public defender. So the HAND that feeds him is yours madam Taxpayer, not his drug dealing unemployed client's. And we thank you.


----------



## mergirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Risible said:


> Sorry, Mergirl - how about this.
> 
> Attention. Vardon Grip's post upthread was most likely directed at a post that has been deleted or edited responding to a personal attack that has been deleted. Since we cannot know whose post VG was referring to, please do not assume it was Mergirl's post, particularly in that Mergirl made no personal attacks herself.
> 
> /mod


yes. Satisfactory. thank you.


----------



## vcrgrrl (Nov 28, 2009)

It's probably because you just aren't getting to meet a lot of women. Spending time on the road makes it difficult to meet people and just have a chance to sit down and get to know them. 

I work from home and spend a lot of time at home, so I really don't get much of a chance to meet single guys. I've been single for quite a long time because of it. 

I wouldn't worry to much about it!


----------

